# 2016 Europe & North American Premium Road Maps for CIC



## black_rain (Mar 10, 2013)

*2014 North American Premium Road Map for CIC*

Hi Shawn, what about 2014 North America BMW On-Board Navigation System DVD Maps (CCC):... any info/links on that ?

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## udaykiran0 (Oct 6, 2013)

I am looking to upgrade too. Can anybody PM me please. Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

black_rain said:


> Hi Shawn, what about 2014 North America BMW On-Board Navigation System DVD Maps (CCC):... any info/links on that ?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


So far, only CIC (PREMIUM) maps. Maybe next week the NBT (NEXT) maps will arrive. No word on CCC (PROFESSIONAL) maps yet. AT least when yours arrive, you don't need an FSC Code.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

udaykiran0 said:


> I am looking to upgrade too. Can anybody PM me please. Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## trkk (Oct 6, 2013)

Hey Shawn,

Also looking for this upgrade. PM please.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

trkk said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> Also looking for this upgrade. PM please.


PM sent.


----------



## Masterx5 (May 16, 2013)

Shawn,
I have 2011 x3 and I guess it is CIC then. If yes, please send me the info and how to install it. thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Masterx5 said:


> Shawn,
> I have 2011 x3 and I guess it is CIC then. If yes, please send me the info and how to install it. thanks


Yes, you have CIC. PM sent.


----------



## bladerunner123 (Oct 2, 2013)

I successfully updated my Nav software from 2010 to 2014 this weekend using the info provided here. It did take a long time to download from the server but after that everything went smoothly. I used 3 8gb USB thumb drives.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bladerunner123 said:


> I successfully updated my Nav software from 2010 to 2014 this weekend using the info provided here. It did take a long time to download from the server but after that everything went smoothly. I used 3 8gb USB thumb drives.


:thumbup:


----------



## gbolahr (Jul 30, 2013)

Shawn,
pls PM with details.I have a pre- 9/2009 328i. Can you confirm i do not need anything else aside from the 3 USB sticks and FSC code? I am not sure if i need some firmware update or not.
The nav i have now is a 2009-1 version (professional or premium? i think)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gbolahr said:


> Shawn,
> pls PM with details.I have a pre- 9/2009 328i. Can you confirm i do not need anything else aside from the 3 USB sticks and FSC code? I am not sure if i need some firmware update or not.
> The nav i have now is a 2009-1 version (professional or premium? i think)


If you have a pre 09/2009 build, and the CIC firmware has never been updated by the dealer, you can use DVD's instead to install.

If you have only a single CD/DVD slot, then you have CIC and can use this Premium Map update. If you have a CD Slot, and a second dedicated DVD Slot, then you would have the older CCC system, which would use Professional Map.

PM sent.


----------



## vetaldj (Feb 5, 2011)

Shawn, can you please send me information as well? I've got 2013 from you earlier and interesting in latest maps as well!

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vetaldj said:


> Shawn, can you please send me information as well? I've got 2013 from you earlier and interesting in latest maps as well!
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Shawn - Me again. 

Could you send me the details for the 2014 DVD info please...car is a pre-9/09 E92...Ty sir.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MMME30W said:


> Shawn - Me again.
> 
> Could you send me the details for the 2014 DVD info please...car is a pre-9/09 E92...Ty sir.


PM sent.


----------



## bimmerfboy (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

PM me the details please. 

Thanks!


----------



## SynthTek (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi Shawn 

Please PM me with the details I have a 2013 335I E92 and a 2013 3281 F30

Been lurking 

J


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bimmerfboy said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> PM me the details please.
> 
> Thanks!





SynthTek said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Please PM me with the details I have a 2013 335I E92 and a 2013 3281 F30
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## SynthTek (Nov 15, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks Shawn!


----------



## turbox2 (Oct 10, 2013)

I have a 2011 328i with "S609A Navigation system Professional", can someone PM me the details? Thanks!


----------



## Throg (Oct 10, 2013)

I just bought a 2012 528i xDrive about a month ago and just yesterday received an email about the 2014 maps update. $245??? That's outrageous. I began searching the net and stumbled upon these forums. Immediately I registered an account. I read through this thread and now I would simply like to know how I can get the media, and where to go for the FSC code?

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

turbox2 said:


> I have a 2011 328i with "S609A Navigation system Professional", can someone PM me the details? Thanks!





Throg said:


> I just bought a 2012 528i xDrive about a month ago and just yesterday received an email about the 2014 maps update. $245??? That's outrageous. I began searching the net and stumbled upon these forums. Immediately I registered an account. I read through this thread and now I would simply like to know how I can get the media, and where to go for the FSC code?
> 
> Thanks in advance


PM's sent.


----------



## kissluke (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi Shawn, is it going to work on F07 5GT? If so, please PM me the info, thanks a lot!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kissluke said:


> Hi Shawn, is it going to work on F07 5GT? If so, please PM me the info, thanks a lot!


Yes, it will work with CIC, unless it is 2013 or 2014 with NBT Head unit.

PM sent.


----------



## ensignag98 (Oct 11, 2013)

Shawn, can you hook me up?


----------



## hungryninja (Sep 3, 2013)

Another 2012 5GT interested in the upgrade. SF just got a new section of the bay bridge opened and right now my car thinks I'm driving on water. 

Although I would like to claim that when I'm in my car, I do actually feel like Jesus driving on water...but I think I just need the 2014 map update. :rofl: 

Looking forward to hearing from you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ensignag98 said:


> Shawn, can you hook me up?





hungryninja said:


> Another 2012 5GT interested in the upgrade. SF just got a new section of the bay bridge opened and right now my car thinks I'm driving on water.
> 
> Although I would like to claim that when I'm in my car, I do actually feel like Jesus driving on water...but I think I just need the 2014 map update. :rofl:
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from you!


PM's sent.


----------



## SkiScubaSailDud (Mar 6, 2004)

Successful update. Thanks for the info. USB x 3, 50 min. 2010 x5 35d. CIC.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SkiScubaSailDud said:


> Successful update. Thanks for the info. USB x 3, 50 min. 2010 x5 35d. CIC.


:thumbup:


----------



## wotan (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

I am interested in information on the 2014 map upgrade please.

Thank you,
Wotan


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wotan said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I am interested in information on the 2014 map upgrade please.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Dogpig66 (Oct 3, 2013)

Interested in map update, please PM. Thx


----------



## mountainman3520 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi Shawn, could you please send the 2014 map info?

Also, please send the latest coding links and info for my 2012 X5 diesel.

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dogpig66 said:


> Interested in map update, please PM. Thx





mountainman3520 said:


> Hi Shawn, could you please send the 2014 map info?
> 
> Also, please send the latest coding links and info for my 2012 X5 diesel.
> 
> Thanks!


PM's sent.


----------



## KOPrice121 (Oct 17, 2005)

Shawn,
Please PM the download link as well as the instructions to get the FSC codes (2011 X5 35d, 2012 335 'vert).
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

KOPrice121 said:


> Shawn,
> Please PM the download link as well as the instructions to get the FSC codes (2011 X5 35d, 2012 335 'vert).
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## dpritchett (Sep 6, 2006)

*2014 North American Premium Road Map for CIC*

Successful update here .. 2011 528i. Had to use 16GB drives for USB2 and USB3 since an 8 was not quite big enough, even after reformatting to get rid of everything on the stick.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## SoonerBimmer (Oct 13, 2013)

*2014 North American Premium Road Map for CIC*

Yet another longtime lurker now a member just for this thread . . . please PM with details, I'll be loading onto a pre-SEP 2009 335i with the single DVD slot.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SoonerBimmer said:


> Yet another longtime lurker now a member just for this thread . . . please PM with details, I'll be loading onto a pre-SEP 2009 335i with the single DVD slot.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## shadetree303 (Oct 14, 2013)

I am also interested in the 2014 maps update. 2012 X5. Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shadetree303 said:


> I am also interested in the 2014 maps update. 2012 X5. Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## coolhydro (Jul 17, 2012)

Please pm me the details. Thanks buddy.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

coolhydro said:


> Please pm me the details. Thanks buddy.


PM sent.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

MMME30W said:


> Shawn - Me again.
> 
> Could you send me the details for the 2014 DVD info please...car is a pre-9/09 E92...Ty sir.





shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks Shawn. Another successful update via DVD here, now running 2014 maps in my pre-09/09 build E92. 

Anyone in this thread: Shawn provides accurate info on an effective low cost alternative to the dealer for Nav updates, and is a stand up guy.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MMME30W said:


> Thanks Shawn. Another successful update via DVD here, now running 2014 maps in my pre-09/09 build E92.
> 
> Anyone in this thread: Shawn provides accurate info on an effective low cost alternative to the dealer for Nav updates, and is a stand up guy.


Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## AZsean (Oct 4, 2013)

Shawn, 

Would you be able to send me the info for the North American 2014 maps update for my 2012 528i? Thanks again. You have been a big help!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AZsean said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Would you be able to send me the info for the North American 2014 maps update for my 2012 528i? Thanks again. You have been a big help!!!


PM sent.


----------



## ChrisI (Oct 13, 2013)

Shawn,

Also looking for information about the 2014 maps. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ChrisI said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Also looking for information about the 2014 maps. Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## ptabaco (May 23, 2006)

*2014 Maps*

Shawn 
I'm interested in the details.
Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ptabaco said:


> Shawn
> I'm interested in the details.
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## mrbombastic (Jun 28, 2012)

*One Incredible Guy, Thanks*

Shawn, people like you is hard to find. Just want to say a special thank you, for all you have done for us at Bimmerfest. You are one hell of a guy. Hopefully one day I will be able to return these favours. :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mrbombastic said:


> Shawn, people like you is hard to find. Just want to say a special thank you, for all you have done for us at Bimmerfest. You are one hell of a guy. Hopefully one day I will be able to return these favours. :thumbup:


Thanks for the kind words. :thumbup:


----------



## veg28 (Oct 2, 2004)

Shawn,
I'm looking for details as well, thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

veg28 said:


> Shawn,
> I'm looking for details as well, thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## finsti (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi. 

I am also interested in the Details to de Map Update 2014/ Navi Pro

Now installed: Road Map Europe PREMIUM 2011i


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

finsti said:


> Hi.
> 
> I am also interested in the Details to de Map Update 2014/ Navi Pro
> 
> Now installed: Road Map Europe PREMIUM 2011i


You are in luck, as 2014 Europe Premium just arrived.

PM sent.


----------



## black_rain (Mar 10, 2013)

*2014 North American Premium Road Map for CIC*

Hey Shawn I know this heading says CIC but I am wondering if you have any info on the CCC as yet ?

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

black_rain said:


> Hey Shawn I know this heading says CIC but I am wondering if you have any info on the CCC as yet ?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Sorry. I have not seen anything yet on 2014 Professional Maps for CCC yet.


----------



## Reesh (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi Shawn,

PM sent for more information please.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Reesh said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> PM sent for more information please.


PM sent.


----------



## index2020 (Dec 11, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Can you pls send me the details as well. For 2012 X3. Thanks,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

index2020 said:


> Can you pls send me the details as well. For 2012 X3. Thanks,


PM sent.


----------



## lib (Dec 24, 2001)

*2014 Europe & North American Premium Road Maps for CIC*

I picked up my 2014 X3 today and it appears to have the 2013-2 map update...... Bummer considering it has a 10/10/2013 production date.. Please send me the details for this update..

My home address doesn't exist in the 2013 update.. I don't have high hopes that it will exist in the next update considering how lagged bmw seems to be but worth a shot..

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lib said:


> I picked up my 2014 X3 today and it appears to have the 2013-2 map update...... Bummer considering it has a 10/10/2013 production date.. Please send me the details for this update..
> 
> My home address doesn't exist in the 2013 update.. I don't have high hopes that it will exist in the next update considering how lagged bmw seems to be but worth a shot..
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


You should have the new NBT Head Unit.

NEXT Maps are for NBT Head Unit and PREMIUM Maps are for CIC.

2014 NEXT should be available very soon, next week I hope.


----------



## bimmer750il (Oct 20, 2013)

lib said:


> I picked up my 2014 X3 today and it appears to have the 2013-2 map update...... Bummer considering it has a 10/10/2013 production date.. Please send me the details for this update..
> 
> My home address doesn't exist in the 2013 update.. I don't have high hopes that it will exist in the next update considering how lagged bmw seems to be but worth a shot..
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


EDIT: Post Deleted, spammer.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bimmer750il said:


> the easiest way to check is... go to to navigation/option then NAVIGATION SYSTEM VERSION, then read "2013-2 CIC PREMIUM NORTH AMERICA" or NBT NEXT 2013-2 NORTH AMERICA"
> 
> If you wish detail or more information PM PLEASE!


His 2014 F25 is most definitely NBT NEXT Map.


----------



## question (Oct 20, 2013)

by the vin you can always check


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

question said:


> by the vin you can always check


How? The VIN will show 609 Navigation Professional, which is the same Option Code for both CIC and NBT systems.


----------



## mountainman3520 (Feb 23, 2013)

lib said:


> I picked up my 2014 X3 today and it appears to have the 2013-2 map update...... Bummer considering it has a 10/10/2013 production date.. Please send me the details for this update..
> 
> My home address doesn't exist in the 2013 update.. I don't have high hopes that it will exist in the next update considering how lagged bmw seems to be but worth a shot..
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


It's not a very good idea to program your exact address into a car nav system as "home". Most of us have our garage doors programmed to open from the car, right? If your car were to be stolen, you don't want the thieves to be able to select "home", drive to your house, open your garage, and proceed to rob your house as well.

I pick an intersection a few blocks away, outside the range of the garage door opener, and program that to be "home". Close enough for nav purpose and avoids the risk.

Note that I also don't keep papers in my car that have my home address on them. I blank the address out on insurance and registration.

Yes, I'm paranoid.


----------



## lib (Dec 24, 2001)

*2014 Europe & North American Premium Road Maps for CIC*



mountainman3520 said:


> It's not a very good idea to program your exact address into a car nav system as "home". Most of us have our garage doors programmed to open from the car, right? If your car were to be stolen, you don't want the thieves to be able to select "home", drive to your house, open your garage, and proceed to rob your house as well.
> 
> I pick an intersection a few blocks away, outside the range of the garage door opener, and program that to be "home". Close enough for nav purpose and avoids the risk.
> 
> ...


That is a really good point. Plus I don't need the gps when I get into town, I know were I am going........

How do you blank out the registration? I would only trust blanking and using a photocopy.. I wonder if that'd be legal in my area.

I guess I'm pretty bad because I keep a spare drivers license in the car and used to keep a credit card..moderately hidden.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## mountainman3520 (Feb 23, 2013)

lib said:


> That is a really good point. Plus I don't need the gps when I get into town, I know were I am going........
> 
> How do you blank out the registration? I would only trust blanking and using a photocopy.. I wonder if that'd be legal in my area.
> 
> ...


Yeah, when I receive the hardcopy registration or proof of insurance I put a piece of masking tape over the address, keeping my name visible, and then photocopy.

I highly doubt the law requires you to keep your home address in your glove compartment as it is a safety issue. The police can get the address from the computer or off my drivers license if they need it. And someone reviewing my insurance info after an accident shouldn't have my home address anyway.

If the law happened to be so dumb as to require keeping my home address in my car, I'd disregard that law anyway just as I'd disregard any law requiring me to endanger myself or my family.


----------



## lib (Dec 24, 2001)

*2014 Europe & North American Premium Road Maps for CIC*



mountainman3520 said:


> Yeah, when I receive the hardcopy registration or proof of insurance I put a piece of masking tape over the address, keeping my name visible, and then photocopy.
> 
> I highly doubt the law requires you to keep your home address in your glove compartment as it is a safety issue. The police can get the address from the computer or off my drivers license if they need it. And someone reviewing my insurance info after an accident shouldn't have my home address anyway.
> 
> If the law happened to be so dumb as to require keeping my home address in my car, I'd disregard that law anyway just as I'd disregard any law requiring me to endanger myself or my family.


When I lives in Los Angeles I had a UPS Store as my address for everything..

I always wondered what would happen if I was found wandering the streets drunk - tho there they were more arp to take you to the ER than home I guess.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## orolim (Oct 9, 2013)

*Europe Map updates*

Hi Shaun.

I'm interested in Europe map updates. Can you PM?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

orolim said:


> Hi Shaun.
> 
> I'm interested in Europe map updates. Can you PM?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## mabbutts (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi all,

Been searching for an answer to this question but am yet to find one... I've currently got Europe MOTION 2011 and looking to upgrade to the latest maps... Do I need to stick to the Motion maps? I've got a Business CIC Nav.

If someone (maybe looking at Shawn!) could PM me details on where to obtain a code, I'd be very grateful.

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mabbutts said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been searching for an answer to this question but am yet to find one... I've currently got Europe MOTION 2011 and looking to upgrade to the latest maps... Do I need to stick to the Motion maps? I've got a Business CIC Nav.
> 
> ...


Yes, you need to stick with MOTION Maps.

PM sent.


----------



## dmattiazzi (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi shawnsheridan I have a F20 with CIC2 609 and ECE - 2012 Europe Premium Maps, how can I update the maps (FSC code and download link)?

Thanks in advance :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dmattiazzi said:


> Hi shawnsheridan I have a F20 with CIC2 609 and ECE - 2012 Europe Premium Maps, how can I update the maps (FSC code and download link)?
> 
> Thanks in advance :thumbup:


PM sent.


----------



## JJT1979 (Dec 6, 2013)

Shawn, I just picked up my new to me 2012 535i. Very interested, thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JJT1979 said:


> Shawn, I just picked up my new to me 2012 535i. Very interested, thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## GJR21A (Dec 23, 2012)

Hello! How were you able to determine which files were burned to which DVD? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

GJR21A said:


> Hello! How were you able to determine which files were burned to which DVD? Thanks!


A little bit of educated guessing combined with a lot of trial and error.


----------



## soul2k (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi I am interested in the map update details. Could you please send me a PM.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

soul2k said:


> Hi I am interested in the map update details. Could you please send me a PM.
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## macjunkie (Dec 8, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> FYI. For those asking, 2014 Europe PREMIUM map for CIC is now also available.
> 
> We are still waiting on 2014 Europe and North America NEXT maps for NBT.


Can I get a link to the Premium CIC Europe 2014-1 maps please Shawn?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

macjunkie said:


> Can I get a link to the Premium CIC Europe 2014-1 maps please Shawn?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

FYI.

2014 Europe NEXT Road Map for NBT has arrived and is ready.

2014 North America NEXT Road Map for NBT should be available in a few days.


----------



## rosswell (Oct 1, 2013)

Awesome!! :thumbup:


----------



## Fish23 (Apr 24, 2012)

*2014 Europe & North American Premium Road Maps for CIC*

Shawn, great contribution you are making to the BMW community.

May I also join the many others and obtain the details for the update via PM.

Thanks in advance and best wishes for the holiday season and in 2014.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Fish23 said:


> Shawn, great contribution you are making to the BMW community.
> 
> May I also join the many others and obtain the details for the update via PM.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## netskd (Nov 2, 2013)

*NBT for X3*

May I kindly ask for NBT EU NEXT 2014-1 instructions?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

netskd said:


> May I kindly ask for NBT EU NEXT 2014-1 instructions?


PM sent.


----------



## saflang (Sep 12, 2013)

Please send me information on 2014 North America NEXT Road Map for NBT when you have it, Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

saflang said:


> Please send me information on 2014 North America NEXT Road Map for NBT when you have it, Thank you.


Will do. Should be in a few days.


----------



## bahula03 (Dec 14, 2013)

Looking to get the 2014 maps in my 335d, please send me a pm if you would be so kind.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bahula03 said:


> Looking to get the 2014 maps in my 335d, please send me a pm if you would be so kind.


PM sent


----------



## Keyser Soze (Oct 24, 2003)

Please send me the info as well. Have a 9/11 build E90 on 2011 version of Nav.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Keyser Soze said:


> Please send me the info as well. Have a 9/11 build E90 on 2011 version of Nav.


PM sent.


----------



## snowbird3599 (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi Shawn, never got an update and wife is killing me on getting lost. PM detail for 2014 map please.
The build date is 02/2009, so does that mean I can only do the DVD update ? Thanks a million


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

snowbird3599 said:


> Hi Shawn, never got an update and wife is killing me on getting lost. PM detail for 2014 map please.
> The build date is 02/2009, so does that mean I can only do the DVD update ? Thanks a million


PM sent.


----------



## Keyser Soze (Oct 24, 2003)

Loaded the car tonight after downloading the files then loading the 3 folders onto three 16GB drives. The first one seems to take the longest so I'd suggest others to just go for a drive or run some errands after it starts. Even if you shut down it will pick right off where it stopped no problems. Then do the second and third and it's done. Success! 

Thanks!


----------



## shoei (Oct 4, 2006)

would like the information to purchase please and thank you...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shoei said:


> would like the information to purchase please and thank you...


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

FYI.

2014 North America NEXT Road Map for NBT has arrived and is ready.


----------



## lib (Dec 24, 2001)

*2014 Europe & North American Premium Road Maps for CIC*



shawnsheridan said:


> FYI.
> 
> 2014 North America NEXT Road Map for NBT has arrived and is ready.


Sweeet! Please send me the link to the NEXT maps

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lib said:


> Sweeet! Please send me the link to the NEXT maps
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


PM sent.


----------



## ybhavarthi (Jun 6, 2013)

*Map update*

Please PM me the details. Thank you.
:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ybhavarthi said:


> Please PM me the details. Thank you.
> :thumbup:


PM sent.


----------



## jackwilliam86 (Dec 24, 2013)

I would love to know the details as well,


----------



## stew1922 (Dec 22, 2013)

*2014 Europe &amp; North American Premium Road Maps for CIC*

Hi,

I'm a pretty new owner and have never updated my 2011 328i's maps. Would you mind sending me the info? I was reading through all the submissions and it looks like I'll need to purchase an FSC code? What is that and where do I find that?

Thanks a ton in advance for the help!

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stew1922 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a pretty new owner and have never updated my 2011 328i's maps. Would you mind sending me the info? I was reading through all the submissions and it looks like I'll need to purchase an FSC code? What is that and where do I find that?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jackwilliam86 said:


> I would love to know the details as well,


Hi Jack. I think you must have Private Messages disable on your account, as there is no option to send you a PM.

So either enable it and send me a PM, or post an email address so I can provide the information.


----------



## ahmadddd (Jul 22, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> FYI.
> 
> 2014 North America NEXT Road Map for NBT has arrived and is ready.


I have 2013 535xi, June 2013 production date.. Please send me the link to download and instructions on how to update, install code, pay, etc

Thanks
Ahmad


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ahmadddd said:


> I have 2013 535xi, June 2013 production date.. Please send me the link to download and instructions on how to update, install code, pay, etc
> 
> Thanks
> Ahmad


PM sent.


----------



## Alpha05 (Dec 3, 2013)

*Map Update Needed*

Hi Shawn, please send me the info as well. CIC 10/2010 build.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Alpha05 said:


> Hi Shawn, please send me the info as well. CIC 10/2010 build.


PM sent.


----------



## Alpha05 (Dec 3, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks guy!!:thumbup:


----------



## azray7 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi Shawn,

Busy as ever I see. Can you please PM me as well? Also, I drove a new 535i loaner and noticed the nav displayed the speed limit. Is this possible to have on a 2012 535i?

Thank you and I know I speak for everyone when I say we all sincerely appreciate your time and awesome advice!! :drive:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

azray7 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Busy as ever I see. Can you please PM me as well? Also, I drove a new 535i loaner and noticed the nav displayed the speed limit. Is this possible to have on a 2012 535i?
> 
> Thank you and I know I speak for everyone when I say we all sincerely appreciate your time and awesome advice!! :drive:


Yes, no rest for the wicked.

PM sent.


----------



## TimFisher (Dec 31, 2013)

Hello sir. I have a 2012 328i with navigation which I'd like to update to the 2014 maps (US). I believe it was manufactured in May of 2012. What do I do?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TimFisher said:


> Hello sir. I have a 2012 328i with navigation which I'd like to update to the 2014 maps (US). I believe it was manufactured in May of 2012. What do I do?


PM sent.


----------



## AerMax (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi. I have a 2011 328xi am interested in updating my nav. Can you sent me the information on how to obtain the FSC code and CIC download? Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AerMax said:


> Hi. I have a 2011 328xi am interested in updating my nav. Can you sent me the information on how to obtain the FSC code and CIC download? Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## ahmadddd (Jul 22, 2013)

Shwan,

Things are not working well, your links are not MAC friendly, having 32 Winrar links in a servers that allows 5 downloads at a time is not practical especially the server speed is so slow and it takes 2 hours to download each file. I spent one day and not finished yet!! Also, the other google link you sent works with Windows only, I am unable to open the self extraction .exe file in my MAC.

I really regret this deal and wish if I waited for BMW to release the maps and Pay the $300 instead!!!

When you take money from people you have to do a better job organizing the files, having fast download links and providing both Mac and PC formats!! there is no Winrar for mac, there are some other 3rd party tools but doesn't work well with your .exe windows file


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ahmadddd said:


> Shwan,
> 
> Things are not working well, your links are not MAC friendly, having 32 Winrar links in a servers that allows 5 downloads at a time is not practical especially the server speed is so slow and it takes 2 hours to download each file. I spent one day and not finished yet!! Also, the other google link you sent works with Windows only, I am unable to open the self extraction .exe file in my MAC.
> 
> ...


I didn't take your money, as I personally don't sell anything. I simply referred you to a reliable trustworthy seller with good pricing. But, he just discussed your situation with me, so I am familiar with your issues.

As for server speeds, they fluctuate widely. It's a 25 Gb compressed download, so no matter how fast the server is, it won't be a quick download.

The standard .rar download package is MAC Friendly. Many MAC Users have downloaded it without issue, and have extracted it with UnRarX. You were also given an alternate faster download location, but that version was a self-extracting .rar package that apparently won't run on Mac OS. I was not aware of that being an issue myself until just now. The seller is now in the process of making a 3rd special package just for you.

The seller never stated you could use a 32 Gb Thumb drive. The package name is "Road_Map_2014_NEXT_North_America_*64GB_x1_USB*", and the instructions you were given state the following:
_"Open Extracted folder and copy the extracted files and folders *to the root of a 64 Gb Fat32 Formatted USB Thumb Drive*."​_The reason you spent 7 hours trying to extract the data was:

1) You should never extract data directly to a flash drive as it is painfully slow. The instructions also specifically state to first extract the archive, and then copy the extracted data to your thumb drive.

2) You were trying to extract 33 Gb of data onto a 32 Gb flash drive, which simply will not work. It will spend hours trying, but it won't ever succeed.

You didn't loose $85, because you got a valid NBT FSC Code, and he is now making a special download just for you to get the map.

Hundreds of people have successfully downloaded, including many Mac users, and you are the first one to complain, but apart from the server speed, your issues are your own making as you did not follow the instructions.


----------



## MSgtMel (Feb 23, 2011)

ahmadddd said:


> ... it takes 2 hours to download each file. ...


Dude, you really should look at your complete connection setup and ask why so slow. 2 hours/file? EGAD! I downloaded five files at a time in about 45 minutes per group. Of course this setup uses gigabit NIC, switch and modem over a service that provides 18 megabit/second download speeds. In a perfect world, theoretically that should take a maximum of about 27.5 minutes for 5 743Mb files, but with the additional overhead of the server being in the EU and transmission losses 45 minutes per group isn't bad. Check your own stuff before knocking someone's head off.


----------



## ahmadddd (Jul 22, 2013)

MSgtMel said:


> Dude, you really should look at your complete connection setup and ask why so slow. 2 hours/file? EGAD! I downloaded five files at a time in about 45 minutes per group. Of course this setup uses gigabit NIC, switch and modem over a service that provides 18 megabit/second download speeds. In a perfect world, theoretically that should take a maximum of about 27.5 minutes for 5 743Mb files, but with the additional overhead of the server being in the EU and transmission losses 45 minutes per group isn't bad. Check your own stuff before knocking someone's head off.


I have Verizon Fios 70 MB download/ 20 Upload service (Fiber Optics) and use the latest Macbook Pro retina 13 with Apple Airport, speed test on my laptop using speediest.net is showing even better 80 MBPS and still showed me one hour and a half in the morning, then the second group at night showed 2+ Hours (Maybe the server is loaded at night).

It doesn't matter how much bandwidth you have if the downloading server connection is slow or restricted, it was allowing 7 connections in the morning then they changed it to 5 in the afternoon to reduce the workload I guess.

Anyway, I am working with Shawn and he is uploading the files to google servers which are much faster than the private server provided earlier.


----------



## erikdlt (Aug 23, 2013)

I have a 2009 750Li that I want to update the NAV on. Is it available?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ahmadddd said:


> I...
> Anyway, I am working with Shawn and he is uploading the files to google servers which are much faster than the private server provided earlier.


Not me, him. As I wrote above, he and I are two different people.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

erikdlt said:


> I have a 2009 750Li that I want to update the NAV on. Is it available?


Yes. PM sent.


----------



## MSgtMel (Feb 23, 2011)

ahmadddd said:


> ...
> Anyway, I am working with Shawn and he is uploading the files to google servers which are much faster than the private server provided earlier.


With that kind of connection I'm surprised that the times were that slow. You obviously waited a long time for a few downloads to see the timing and then gave up. I noticed during my downloads that the estimated time would start very high but in about ten minutes (mainly due to the dynamic compression that commercial servers use) came down to a reasonable level. In fact if memory serves my times initials showed about the same (1:30) and then settled to the 40'-50' range.

Well if anyone can find a better server for you and others it would be Shawn.

Cheers.


----------



## ahmadddd (Jul 22, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Not me, him. As I wrote above, he and I are two different people.


Do you mean the guy sending me emails is not you?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ahmadddd said:


> Do you mean the guy sending me emails is not you?


Yes. He is someone else. I sell nothing. I explained that above.


----------



## ahmadddd (Jul 22, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes. He is someone else. I sell nothing. I explained that above.


I am confused, so why people tell you thanks Shawn great job, nice maps,..etc

Anyway, I do t car as long as I get the service I paid for.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ahmadddd said:


> I am confused, so why people tell you thanks Shawn great job, nice maps,..etc
> 
> Anyway, I do t car as long as I get the service I paid for.


Well for some it's for answering all their question before, during and after their update. But for most I think it is just their gratitude for being referred to a trustworthy source that provided a good upgrade experience, and that they were able to update their map without being gouged by their dealer or ripped off by a shady map seller.


----------



## CholoLoc (Jan 5, 2014)

I have a 2010 X6 (Prod 10/09). Will this work for me?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

CholoLoc said:


> I have a 2010 X6 (Prod 10/09). Will this work for me?


Yes. PM sent.


----------



## erikdlt (Aug 23, 2013)

It all worked great.

Had a little trouble at first because my computer stopped downloading one of the files and the file became corrupted. I just re-downloaded the bad file and extracted again and all went fine. Thanks a lot for your help!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

erikdlt said:


> It all worked great.
> 
> Had a little trouble at first because my computer stopped downloading one of the files and the file became corrupted. I just re-downloaded the bad file and extracted again and all went fine. Thanks a lot for your help!!!


:thumbup:


----------



## TimFisher (Dec 31, 2013)

Everybody's pretending that this process is trouble-free. Let's be honest. It's not. The downloading process took two days for me and I do have broadband Internet. It downloaded faster at my office than at home but still very slow. The server is just not very good. Maybe it depends on where you are, (Florida). Whatever the reason, it can be a frustrating process. Fortunately I'm good with computers and I used WGET to automate the process. The connection dropped on three of the files when I was using Firefox. WGET automatically retries and continues the download when that happens, unlike a web browser, so it works much better to use WGET for this situation.

Anyway, it's worth the trouble because of how much money is saved so I will do it again for 2015 if it's still offered. But if you have lots of spare money lying around and you can't endure a little frustration, just go to the dealer.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

His server Speed has been an issue from time to time, depending on load. He is in the process of uploading them to another faster alternate one. For any multipart archive like this, it is always best to use a Download Manager like FlashGet or JDownloader, etc. and just copy and paste the links into it, and let it manage the whole download. Come back a 1/2 day or day later, and it's done.


----------



## CholoLoc (Jan 5, 2014)

I downloaded it Sunday, it took no more than two hours and not once was a connection lost. I now have the files on a flash drive ready to install. How long does it take?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

CholoLoc said:


> I downloaded it Sunday, it took no more than two hours and not once was a connection lost. I now have the files on a flash drive ready to install. How long does it take?


The actual install is about 45 minutes. You can operate the car as normal during the installation. Every time the car is shut off and started, the installation will just resume from where it left off.


----------



## CholoLoc (Jan 5, 2014)

So I can turn the ignition off, leave the flash drive plugged in and the install will resume the next time I start the car?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

CholoLoc said:


> So I can turn the ignition off, leave the flash drive plugged in and the install will resume the next time I start the car?


Yes.


----------



## hani750li (Jan 15, 2014)

*how to PM*

Hi im not sure how to go about sending you a private message. Would you be able to PM the info for the 2014 navi dvd update?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hani750li said:


> Hi im not sure how to go about sending you a private message. Would you be able to PM the info for the 2014 navi dvd update?


PM sent.


----------



## JoeSchu (Jan 14, 2014)

Successfully applied my updates this evening. I used the 1x32GB USB drive method on my 2011 535i.

I was 100% successful from a Mac. Downloads took about 2 hours total (10 concurrent CURL requests grabbing files at average of 130kbps on my 10Mb connection). Extraction was quick & easy UnRarX. My first attempt to get the files on a 32GB PNY drive either ran in to a bad drive or bad file permission in the un-RAR'ed folders. I returned the drive and on the 2nd one, I verified the filesystem first with diskutil, and I made sure I had full RW permissions on everything in the unRAR'ed folders. It took about 20-40 minutes to carefully copy all 22GB over to the drive. Once in the car, it was easy as can be. The car picked it up immediately, I carefully entered the code on the iDrive, and it was done and restarted in about 40 minutes. 

If I'm being completely honest, I probably invested 2+ hours in the whole thing, although I was productive and multi-tasking thru a lot of it. While I like to view my hourly rate as a little better than that, I'm still very happy with this method and the results. In truth, the 2014 update doesn't look fantastic, and still seems to be missing some POI and changed routes in my area. For that reason, I'm thrilled to have only sunk what I sunk in to this method vs. 5x that from "official" on-line sources or probably 6-7x at a dealer. Just going to the dealer and waiting around would have easily cost me 2+ hours anyway, so that's another reason to prefer this method.

If you're reasonably proficient with your PC/Mac, this is pretty damn simple and a good deal.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## saflang (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi Shawn,
Are maps available for a 2013 M5 with NBT yet? If so PM me.
Thanks,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

saflang said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Are maps available for a 2013 M5 with NBT yet? If so PM me.
> Thanks,


Yes. PM sent.


----------



## Alpha05 (Dec 3, 2013)

JoeSchu said:


> Successfully applied my updates this evening. I used the 1x32GB USB drive method on my 2011 535i.
> 
> I was 100% successful from a Mac. Downloads took about 2 hours total (10 concurrent CURL requests grabbing files at average of 130kbps on my 10Mb connection). Extraction was quick & easy UnRarX. My first attempt to get the files on a 32GB PNY drive either ran in to a bad drive or bad file permission in the un-RAR'ed folders. I returned the drive and on the 2nd one, I verified the filesystem first with diskutil, and I made sure I had full RW permissions on everything in the unRAR'ed folders. It took about 20-40 minutes to carefully copy all 22GB over to the drive. Once in the car, it was easy as can be. The car picked it up immediately, I carefully entered the code on the iDrive, and it was done and restarted in about 40 minutes.
> 
> ...


Is there a different download method when using UnRarX? The link references Winrar, but UnrarX starts without asking for the PW. I put the password in, but I continue to get an error message at the end. The pk... folder shows up in my directory, but its only 5GB, so I know its incomplete. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

If you have only 5 GB, your download was cut short. You will need to download it over as it should be just under 16 Gb for PREMIUM Map.


----------



## JoeSchu (Jan 14, 2014)

With UnRarX, click on "password" in the application window and enter the password. THEN, drag all the .RAR files into the window at once. THEN, click extract.

It isn't entirely intuitive, but it works when you do it in that order.


----------



## blueblood95 (Jan 24, 2014)

I have a 2009 328i, I'd love a PM too!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

blueblood95 said:


> I have a 2009 328i, I'd love a PM too!


PM sent.


----------



## brian335 (Nov 27, 2012)

*link request*

Hi Shawn,
could you please PM me the info for the North America 2014 Map (CIC), and where to get the FSC code.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

brian335 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> could you please PM me the info for the North America 2014 Map (CIC), and where to get the FSC code.
> 
> Thanks,
> Brian


PM sent.


----------



## firesole800 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Shawn, I have a 2009 328 xdrive. I would love a pm


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

firesole800 said:


> Hi Shawn, I have a 2009 328 xdrive. I would love a pm


PM sent.


----------



## Balanda01 (Jan 29, 2014)

I have 2009 328i convert (prod 09/2008) - need update


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Balanda01 said:


> I have 2009 328i convert (prod 09/2008) - need update


PM sent,


----------



## lair12 (Dec 11, 2012)

*Need info link for 2014 map update, please.*

Shawn,

Can you send me the links needed to update the nav maps in my 2013 X3.

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lair12 said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Can you send me the links needed to update the nav maps in my 2013 X3.
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## leventalkan (Feb 10, 2014)

Hello Shawn, can you please send me the details I have 2 bmws, 2013 328i convertible and x3.

Thanks
Levent


----------



## leventalkan (Feb 10, 2014)

Hello Shawn, can you please send me the details I have 2 bmws, 2013 328i convertible and x3.

Thanks
Levent


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

leventalkan said:


> Hello Shawn, can you please send me the details I have 2 bmws, 2013 328i convertible and x3.
> 
> Thanks
> Levent


PM sent.


----------



## Ralph (Apr 28, 2013)

Hello Shawn.
Pls send pm for 2010 550i sport.
Thx.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ralph said:


> Hello Shawn.
> Pls send pm for 2010 550i sport.
> Thx.


PM sent.


----------



## hththt (Feb 25, 2014)

I would like to update my 2010 E90 N54 to the latest map.

Much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## hththt (Feb 25, 2014)

*edited; double post*


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hththt said:


> I would like to update my 2010 E90 N54 to the latest map.
> 
> Much appreciated! Thanks!


Unless your CIC has had a firmware update, you can update, but you will have to use DVD's instead if USB.

PM sent,


----------



## hththt (Feb 25, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Unless your CIC has had a firmware update, you can update, but you will have to use DVD's instead if USB.
> 
> PM sent,


Thank you for the super quick response. I'm a bit confused by your post. Do I need to update through DVDs only this first time and later I will be able to use USB or because my system software is old, I can only use DVDs to update maps?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

USB Update is not available for cars with pre 09/2009 build dates unless that car has had it's CIC firmware updated by dealership. If that is case, you must make Map update via DVD until your CIC firmware is updated. If applicable, instead of copying the Map files to USB, you just have to burn them to DVD.


----------



## hththt (Feb 25, 2014)

I just checked and my car has a build date of 11/2009 (the sticker or the driver's door), so this means that I can update via USB right?

Also, do you know if I can do the system software update by myself or through some other channels (people that offer "coding") instead of going through the dealer and pay a fortune for it?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, you should be good.

The Head Unit, and all ECU's can be flashed individually with WinKFP or the car programmed with ISTA/P. Both can be done outside the dealership.


----------



## hththt (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks again!


----------



## romenzing (Feb 26, 2014)

Can someone please provide the details where to get it? if possible. Thanks!


----------



## KOPrice121 (Oct 17, 2005)

Shawn,
Another satisfied customer. Went from 2013-1 to 2014-2 on my 640. Flawless installation, thanks to your well-designed process.
Thanks!


----------



## KOPrice121 (Oct 17, 2005)

Shawn,
Another satisfied customer. Went from 2013-1 to 2014-2 on my 640. Flawless installation, thanks to your well-designed process.
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

KOPrice121 said:


> Shawn,
> Another satisfied customer. Went from 2013-1 to 2014-2 on my 640. Flawless installation, thanks to your well-designed process.
> Thanks!


:thumbup:


----------



## whskeypete (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi Shawn, Please PM info. 2011 535i. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

whskeypete said:


> Hi Shawn, Please PM info. 2011 535i. Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## Lumpydog (Feb 16, 2013)

*Looking to update*

Hi Shawn:

Looking to update my 2013 X5. PM'ed you but figured I would post here too.

-C-


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Lumpydog said:


> Hi Shawn:
> 
> Looking to update my 2013 X5. PM'ed you but figured I would post here too.
> 
> -C-


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

merrillpieroni said:


> I would love to know the details as well, if someone would be kind of enough to send me a PM.


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

moniaamun said:


> It is available for download now for anyone interested in updating their Europe or North American maps to 2014-1 version. This is a 3 USB Thumb Drive version that requires 3 each 8 GB or larger Fat32 Formatted USB Thumb Drives. It can also be done with a single 8 GB USB Thumb Drive, although it is not the preferred method.


You quoted my original post, but why? :dunno:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

:loco:


----------



## saflang (Sep 12, 2013)

What's the chances of BMW releasing a 2014-2 NBT NA version? Just wondering if I should wait a little bit or just grab the 2014-1 NBT NA?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

2014-2 NEXT (NBT) has been out for a long time. 2014-1 NEXT never even made it to market as it had problems.


----------



## Hengus (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi Shawn. Can you help with a link to Europe 2014 maps and unlock code for a 2013 (July) delivery F11? I have Professional Sat Nav installed (609) which I assume is NBT. How do I check? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You have NBT.

PM sent.


----------



## e90Alex (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi Shawn. Would also very much appreciate the link if you are still kind enough to share. 2011 e90 328i xDrive. 

First post! More to come, I'm sure. 

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

e90Alex said:


> Hi Shawn. Would also very much appreciate the link if you are still kind enough to share. 2011 e90 328i xDrive.
> 
> First post! More to come, I'm sure.
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## Liukang (Apr 11, 2014)

Shawn,
I am a new user here. Been looking for a 2014 Northern America Map Update for my 2012 X3 35i. Could you please PM with details!
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Liukang said:


> Shawn,
> I am a new user here. Been looking for a 2014 Northern America Map Update for my 2012 X3 35i. Could you please PM with details!
> Many thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## Liukang (Apr 11, 2014)

Shawn
Thanks for a supper fast reply. I have no idea what is CIC and NBT? How do I know which one I have? my X3 is a 2012 35i .


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Liukang said:


> Shawn
> Thanks for a supper fast reply. I have no idea what is CIC and NBT? How do I know which one I have? my X3 is a 2012 35i .


You have CIC.


----------



## bayil (Apr 12, 2014)

HI, is it possible to load Europe maps into NA CIC?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, no problem. It requires a different FSC Code though.


----------



## robertsk42835 (Apr 14, 2014)

interesting.


----------



## gsbbmw (Apr 14, 2014)

Shawn, I have a 2010 335i convertible. Could you help me with updating the Navigation system? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gsbbmw said:


> Shawn, I have a 2010 335i convertible. Could you help me with updating the Navigation system? Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## MajorFA18 (May 29, 2011)

Hi Shawn. Looking to update to 2014-2 on my '11 535. Please PM info. Thx in advance. Major


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MajorFA18 said:


> Hi Shawn. Looking to update to 2014-2 on my '11 535. Please PM info. Thx in advance. Major


PM sent.


----------



## detso (Apr 8, 2014)

Update completed flawlessly using 3 usb drives (16G+16G+8G). Loaded the first 2 without starting the engine and the last one while driving around. The update process took around an hour. Thanks OP!


Nav System Type: CIC


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

detso said:


> Update completed flawlessly using 3 usb drives (16G+16G+8G). Loaded the first 2 without starting the engine and the last one while driving around. The update process took around an hour. Thanks OP!
> 
> Nav System Type: CIC


:thumbup:


----------



## MajorFA18 (May 29, 2011)

Update complete. Another satisfied customer. I had the code, direct links for download (I used a torrent), and instructions within minutes of paypal transaction. 

Pretty straightforward. I used a 32GB stick. '11 CiC. Also updated my wife's '08 CCC by burning the two DVDs. 

Thx, Maj


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MajorFA18 said:


> Update complete. Another satisfied customer. I had the code, direct links for download (I used a torrent), and instructions within minutes of paypal transaction.
> 
> Pretty straightforward. I used a 32GB stick. '11 CiC. Also updated my wife's '08 CCC by burning the two DVDs.
> 
> Thx, Maj


:thumbup:


----------



## Fox (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi guys!

Looking to update the maps on a 2011 F11 with CIC Professional with European maps. Whats the best place to get the maps from?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Fox said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Looking to update the maps on a 2011 F11 with CIC Professional with European maps. Whats the best place to get the maps from?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## SoCalBMW11 (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi Shawn,
Could I get the latest nav update and instructions for 2011 535i? Is it 2014-2 or 2014 V. 1A?
Thanks,


----------



## modeller (Jul 19, 2013)

Dear Shawn,

Please send me a link for the latest NBT and CIC European maps.

Many thanks,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SoCalBMW11 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Could I get the latest nav update and instructions for 2011 535i? Is it 2014-2 or 2014 V. 1A?
> North America PREMIUM (CIC) and NEXT (NBT) are at 2014-2,
> 
> Thanks,


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

modeller said:


> Dear Shawn,
> 
> Please send me a link for the latest NBT and CIC European maps.
> 
> Many thanks,


PM sent.


----------



## Hd2000fxdl (Mar 18, 2014)

Shawn,

Can you send me the info on how this works and how to do it, have a 2011 X5 looking for the newest map update.

Thank you, 
Harry


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Hd2000fxdl said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Can you send me the info on how this works and how to do it, have a 2011 X5 looking for the newest map update.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## dingular (Feb 12, 2013)

Can I get the details for my '13 x6 please? Thanks!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

internizzi said:


> I have 2011 X3 with nav showing "road map North America premium 2010". How could I get this updated?
> 
> Shawn, could you help please?
> Thank you.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## prcr8tion (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi Shawn. I have 2011 BMW X5 35d. Would you be kind enough to send me PM for the 2014 Map Update? I do have USB interface.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

prcr8tion said:


> Hi Shawn. I have 2011 BMW X5 35d. Would you be kind enough to send me PM for the 2014 Map Update? I do have USB interface.


PM sent.


----------



## six2six (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Can you provide me the details please.

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

six2six said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you provide me the details please.
> 
> Thanks.


PM Sent.


----------



## The Bankster (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi Shawn, Looking to update to 2014-2 premium NA maps for CIC. Thanks!

FWIW BMW is introducing map updates by mobile:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=8309090&highlight=#post8309090


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

The Bankster said:


> Hi Shawn, Looking to update to 2014-2 premium NA maps for CIC. Thanks!
> 
> FWIW BMW is introducing map updates by mobile:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=8309090&highlight=#post8309090


Yes, and it is about time.

Too bad next gen hardware is needed, but nice to know maybe my next BMW will have it.

PM sent.


----------



## jimbracy (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi Shawn...could you please send me info on navi update for 2013 X5d. If you need additional info...it has "apps" and Premium Sound. Thanks...Jim


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jimbracy said:


> Hi Shawn...could you please send me info on navi update for 2013 X5d. If you need additional info...it has "apps" and Premium Sound. Thanks...Jim


PM sent.


----------



## six2six (Apr 23, 2014)

Did this on my 2011 X5 a few days back. Double :thumbup: :thumbup: for this service and quick responses by Shawn and the map guy. Thanks Shawn


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## jimbracy (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks Shawn...the update worked perfectly on my 2013 X5. Would suggest, however, that you recommend 16gb memory sticks. I got 8gb PNY at first and they only held 7.2gb, so back to the store for 16's. No problems with update and functions perfectly! Thanks again


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## ill_kuma (Jan 23, 2007)

How do I check out what version do I currently have? I have a 2009 E70.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Navigation option button => Navigation system version


----------



## Hd2000fxdl (Mar 18, 2014)

jimbracy said:


> Thanks Shawn...the update worked perfectly on my 2013 X5. Would suggest, however, that you recommend 16gb memory sticks. I got 8gb PNY at first and they only held 7.2gb, so back to the store for 16's. No problems with update and functions perfectly! Thanks again


Actually the direction I received did explicitly say that while it 8gb per stick with the actual available memory 16gb sticks were recommended.

Harry


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes. I just checked the instruction link, and it states the following right below the last step of the USB Install section:

"_*NOTE: With USB Thumb Drives, the formatted capacity is less than the stated capacity and varies widely by USB Thumb Drive Manufacturer. This could result in an "8 Gb Thumb Drive" having as little as 7.3 Gb of actual useable formatted capicity. In such cases, the drive will be too small to handle the required amount of data. It is STRONGLY recommended to just use 16 GB USB Thumb Drives to avaoid any capacity issues_."


----------



## ill_kuma (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi Shawn, I also am interested in updating my navi for a 2009 E70. Please send some info. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ill_kuma said:


> Hi Shawn, I also am interested in updating my navi for a 2009 E70. Please send some info. Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## 7thGear (Aug 30, 2012)

Me too please! 2011 E92.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

7thGear said:


> Me too please! 2011 E92.


PM sent.


----------



## wirepen (May 10, 2014)

I would like to update my 640 2012 to the latest European Premium map. Is the early 2012 nav.

Much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wirepen said:


> I would like to update my 640 2012 to the latest European Premium map. Is the early 2012 nav.
> 
> Much appreciated! Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Concentric190 (Mar 15, 2007)

I'd like more info on this, what does it update just the maps or the interface as well? I have a late 2011 X5


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

It updates the Map only, adding new roads, POI's, and improvements to the Routing Algorithm.

The interface is unchanged.


----------



## prcr8tion (Apr 29, 2014)

*Thanks Shawn for the 2014 map update*

I was a bit skeptical but the maps updates worked flawlessly. I will definitely contact you in the future for any more updates. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

prcr8tion said:


> I was a bit skeptical but the maps updates worked flawlessly. I will definitely contact you in the future for any more updates. Thanks.


:thumbup:


----------



## vader_slri (May 18, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

I have a new-to-me 2011 535i xDrive. I live in Canada. I'd like to upgrade my navi maps to the latest and greatest. Can you please send me the info? Thanks!


----------



## vader_slri (May 18, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

I have a new-to-me 2011 535i xDrive. I live in Canada. I'd like to upgrade my navi maps to the latest and greatest. Can you please send me the info? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vader_slri said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I have a new-to-me 2011 535i xDrive. I live in Canada. I'd like to upgrade my navi maps to the latest and greatest. Can you please send me the info? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Gagry said:


> Can you please send me the info? Thanks![


 I can't send you anything. You have your PM function disabled.


----------



## jpeytonii (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi Shawn,

I would like to update our 2010 X5 and 2011 328i to the 2014 maps. Please advise. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jpeytonii said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I would like to update our 2010 X5 and 2011 328i to the 2014 maps. Please advise. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## aiofin (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

I have 2011 328. I want to update the maps.
Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

aiofin said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I have 2011 328. I want to update the maps.
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## DMac123 (Jun 4, 2014)

Is this for real? Maps and code?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DMac123 said:


> Is this for real? Maps and code?


Yes. PM sent.


----------



## Daniele F (Jun 4, 2014)

Could you send Europe maps link? 2012 F20
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Daniele F said:


> Could you send Europe maps link? 2012 F20
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## mayank (Jun 6, 2014)

Can I get info on how to update to North American Premium - USB 2014 Version 1A.

I have 2013 335i Sedan


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mayank said:


> Can I get info on how to update to North American Premium - USB 2014 Version 1A.
> 
> I have 2013 335i Sedan


PM sent.


----------



## chris88 (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Shawn

can you please give me also the links for the Europe NEXT 2014-2 for NBT 
many thanks, chris


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

chris88 said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> can you please give me also the links for the Europe NEXT 2014-2 for NBT
> many thanks, chris


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ROAD MAP NORTH AMERICA NEXT 2015 and ROAD MAP EUROPE NEXT 2014-2 are now released and available.


----------



## matg28 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Could you PM me the links for the Europe NEXT 2014-2 for NBT?

Thanks,
Mat


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

matg28 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you PM me the links for the Europe NEXT 2014-2 for NBT?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Hengus (Apr 6, 2014)

Shawn,

Good morning. Could I trouble you to PM the links for the Europe NEXT 2014-2 for NBT(F11)? Thanks.

Hengus


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Hengus said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Good morning. Could I trouble you to PM the links for the Europe NEXT 2014-2 for NBT(F11)? Thanks.
> 
> Hengus


PM sent.


----------



## Hengus (Apr 6, 2014)

Can anyone help with a download link to BMW Europe NBT 2014-2 maps? I already have a FSC code.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Hengus said:


> Can anyone help with a download link to BMW Europe NBT 2014-2 maps? I already have a FSC code.


PM sent.


----------



## Hengus (Apr 6, 2014)

Shawn, Thank you. Mea culpa. I couldn't recall where I bought the 2014-1 set of maps from. Not helped by advancing years and a plethora of different e-mail addresses. Looking back, I now see that I didn't purchase 2014-1 from your contact. I have had a number of issues with this set of maps ranging from an incorrect FSC to a strange corruption when the map is close to point of first loading (home): no zooming within 900 yards for about 15 miles. I did complain and I forgot that I was given a second FSC (which may or not work with 2014 -2). Thanks to your contact I now have the maps and an agreement that I will pay the balance (we agreed a small sum for the map download) if the FSC code doesn't work.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok. Good luck.


----------



## ch1ch1 (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi, Shawn:

I got redirected to this thread when searching for something else. and I would like some instructions from you as well. mine is 2012 35d. Thanks! I don't have FSC code (what is it?) let me know how to get that as well. thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ch1ch1 said:


> Hi, Shawn:
> 
> I got redirected to this thread when searching for something else. and I would like some instructions from you as well. mine is 2012 35d. Thanks! I don't have FSC code (what is it?) let me know how to get that as well. thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## djy5005 (Jun 17, 2014)

Any chance I could grab the update for a 2010 328 xDrive system? 

Also, I'm sure that this post alone will get people to join the forum and utilize its services more (it just got me to join up)! Looking forward to learning with you guys.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

djy5005 said:


> Any chance I could grab the update for a 2010 328 xDrive system?
> 
> Also, I'm sure that this post alone will get people to join the forum and utilize its services more (it just got me to join up)! Looking forward to learning with you guys.


PM sent.


----------



## fmugur (May 7, 2009)

*e53 MKIV maps*

I have a 2004 map disk and I would need 2014 maps DVD. Can you help me?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

What Head Unit do you have? CCC?


----------



## fmugur (May 7, 2009)

shawnsheridan said:


> What Head Unit do you have? CCC?


I don't know what CCC is. I have the MK4 on X5 2004 system.
It looks like this but it is an older software on it.


----------



## fmugur (May 7, 2009)

Oops, sorry Shawn. Wrong thread.


----------



## FrozenInCND (May 10, 2014)

I just bought my x1 a little over a month ago, how do I know if they are up to date?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fmugur said:


> I don't know what CCC is. I have the MK4 on X5 2004 system.
> It looks like this but it is an older software on it.


Oh, ok, you need Road Map North America HIGH 2014.

PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

FrozenInCND said:


> I just bought my x1 a little over a month ago, how do I know if they are up to date?


From Navigation Screen, hit the iDrive Options button, and then display the Nav Version info.


----------



## Bigfoot2011 (Jun 21, 2014)

Shawn,

Looking to update my 2011 335D from 2010 to 2014 maps.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bigfoot2011 said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Looking to update my 2011 335D from 2010 to 2014 maps.


PM sent.


----------



## LesAshmore (Dec 22, 2013)

By any chance are the Premium Europe 2014 - 2 released yet ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

LesAshmore said:


> By any chance are the Premium Europe 2014 - 2 released yet ?


No. And there is no guarantee it will be. While most years have 2 releases, some have only one.


----------



## LesAshmore (Dec 22, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> No. And there is no guarantee it will be. While most years have 2 releases, some have only one.


Thanks Shawn :thumbup:


----------



## Jerry.hauburger (Jun 24, 2014)

Hey Shawnsheridan may would you please PM me the details the North America maps update? Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jerry.hauburger said:


> Hey Shawnsheridan may would you please PM me the details the North America maps update? Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## dheins209 (Jun 24, 2014)

*New 328i 2014 very disappointed with NAV system*

..new to this forum, so lots to catch up on this thread.

It's our second 328i, so love the vehicle, but hate the navigation system which I understand is now "supported" by TOM TOM. Our $100 Garmin Nuvi way outperforms the factory unit. At least we can find our home which has been here for 10 years. The TOM TOM software can not even get us into the front entrance of our community. Apparently there is not an update via BMW at this time. We have NBT-G140241 NEXT 2013-2 currently installed. This is a huge negative reflection on BMW.

I would like to file a formal complaint with BMW USA and would appreciate input from others who may have difficulties with their NAV. I can't be the only one.

Are there alternative third party software updates that I can acquire?

Thanks for any further information.

Doug in Hilton Head SC


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dheins209 said:


> ...Apparently there is not an update via BMW at this time. We have NBT-G1402 NEXT 2013-2 currently installed...


Don't listen to your dealer. Since 2013-2, 2014-2 and now 2015-1 has been released, and you can update to 2015-1 now.

PM sent.


----------



## dxdr (Jul 5, 2014)

can you supply the "lifetime" FSC codes?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dxdr said:


> can you supply the "lifetime" FSC codes?


Me, I supply nothing.

PM sent though for source.


----------



## dheins209 (Jun 24, 2014)

*Thanks*



shawnsheridan said:


> Don't listen to your dealer. Since 2013-2, 2014-2 and now 2015-1 has been released, and you can update to 2015-1 now.
> 
> PM sent.


Hi Shawn,

Thanks for your help. Download and file extraction went well. The upload of 2015-1 also worked fine. The real test will be going back through Washington DC with the new update.

tks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Glad to hear it. :thumbup:


----------



## cancellino (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi Shawn

Can I get info on how to update to North American Premium - USB 2014 Version 1A

I have 2012 X5


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cancellino said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Can I get info on how to update to North American Premium - USB 2014 Version 1A
> 
> I have 2012 X5


PM sent.


----------



## twindad (Jul 13, 2014)

When do you think the 2015 maps would be available for a 2011 335i here in the US?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I am pretty sure we won't see 2015-1 PREMIUM until the end of the year, and here is why.

Nov 2013
- 2014-1 PREMIUM for CIC Released
- 2014-2 NEXT for NBT released (there was no 2014-1 version) 

Mar 2014
- 2014-2 PREMIUM for CIC Released

Jun 2014
- 2015-1 NEXT for NBT released.

So, NBT got 2015-1 update earlier than usual only because previous 2014-2 version was already 8 months old. With CIC, the current version is only 3 months old, and I can't see them releasing the next version for several more months. Plus, late in the year is typically when the 1st release of the following year occurs.


----------



## matus444 (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Could you send me theinstructions for the latest upgrade for my 2011 X5 35i Premium?

Thanks!

M


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

matus444 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you send me theinstructions for the latest upgrade for my 2011 X5 35i Premium?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## sendtodb (Apr 2, 2009)

*Upgrade for e46 (2006 330cic)?*

Are these just for iDrive systems? I have a 2006 330cic with Mk IV.
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sendtodb said:


> Are these just for iDrive systems? I have a 2006 330cic with Mk IV.
> Thanks,
> Dan


Are your sure you have MKIV and not CCC? PM me your VIN, and I will verify it.


----------



## sendtodb (Apr 2, 2009)

2006 was a split year. although my model year is 06, car was built in 05. It is an e46.

VIN: WBABW53446pj97349


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sendtodb said:


> 2006 was a split year. although my model year is 06, car was built in 05. It is an e46.
> 
> VIN: WBABW53446pj97349


PM sent.


----------



## nhrider (Oct 14, 2013)

Shawn,

Could you please PM me the download link for North America Premium 2015-1 as well as the instructions to get the FSC codes (2012 535i xDrive).

Thanks a lot!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nhrider said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Could you please PM me the download link for North America Premium 2015-1 as well as the instructions to get the FSC codes (2012 535i xDrive).
> 
> Thanks a lot!


PM sent.


----------



## Damir1984 (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi Shawn,
can you please send me the link for downloading the Road Map Premium Europe 2104-1, for CIC Naci E90 LCI Professional?
Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Damir1984 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> can you please send me the link for downloading the Road Map Premium Europe 2104-1, for CIC Naci E90 LCI Professional?
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## Colter (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi Shawn, just ordered a CPO 2011 335 with Nav. I see there are ways to get the FSC codes using the generator, EDIABAS and a $20 cable. Seems like a lot of hassle, can you PM me the details for pricing and such to go through you?

Thanks. 

-Colt


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Colter said:


> Hi Shawn, just ordered a CPO 2011 335 with Nav. I see there are ways to get the FSC codes using the generator, EDIABAS and a $20 cable. Seems like a lot of hassle, can you PM me the details for pricing and such to go through you?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> -Colt


PM sent.


----------



## leventalkan (Feb 10, 2014)

Hello,

I have 2013 X3. Can you please let me know on how to update the navigation system with the latest maps for North America?

Thanks
Levent


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

leventalkan said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have 2013 X3. Can you please let me know on how to update the navigation system with the latest maps for North America?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## madmax1900 (May 6, 2012)

*Updating maps*

Hi Shawn,
I have a 2011 BMW 328 Xdrive Coupe. The 2011 version of the maps and Pittsburgh city do not go well together :thumbdwn: It would be great if you could help me in updating my maps.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

madmax1900 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I have a 2011 BMW 328 Xdrive Coupe. The 2011 version of the maps and Pittsburgh city do not go well together :thumbdwn: It would be great if you could help me in updating my maps.


PM sent.


----------



## mikenama20 (Oct 8, 2014)

Shawn it looks like you are the man and I need to pick your brain. I have a 2011 128i e88 production jan 2011. I just purchased a Loftek Interface USB OBD2 OBD II for BMW - INPA/ Ediabas - K+ DCAN. I am trying to code the crap out of my vehicle. The disc that came with it is in Chinese so I have no clue. Any suggestions? 

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## mikenama20 (Oct 8, 2014)

Also I want to update my maps. I have na premium

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mikenama20 said:


> Shawn it looks like you are the man and I need to pick your brain. I have a 2011 128i e88 production jan 2011. I just purchased a Loftek Interface USB OBD2 OBD II for BMW - INPA/ Ediabas - K+ DCAN. I am trying to code the crap out of my vehicle. The disc that came with it is in Chinese so I have no clue. Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mikenama20 said:


> Also I want to update my maps. I have na premium
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

leung said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you send me the link for downloading the 2016-2 North America Premium Map Data?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## shanes (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi Shawn, Can you send me the link for downloading the 2016-2 North America Premium Map Data? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shanes said:


> Hi Shawn, Can you send me the link for downloading the 2016-2 North America Premium Map Data? Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## figgie (Apr 22, 2014)

Good afternoon Shawn

can you send me the dl link for the 2016-2 NA Premium Map Data?

Regards

-Figgie


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

figgie said:


> Good afternoon Shawn
> 
> can you send me the dl link for the 2016-2 NA Premium Map Data?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## PSYKOH (May 8, 2016)

Good morning, Shaun. Please PM me the link for the 2016-2 NA Premium Map Data.

thanks!

:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

PSYKOH said:


> Good morning, Shaun. Please PM me the link for the 2016-2 NA Premium Map Data.
> 
> thanks!
> 
> :thumbup:


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

*2017 Navigation Map Updates*

Gerry has some new maps:

North America Premium 2017-1
North America Next 2017-1
North America Route 2017-1


----------



## Quikzilver (Dec 21, 2016)

I purchased a 2009 E93 a couple weeks ago and it is still running the NAV version from when the car was sold new. Build date on my is 07/16/2009. What all do I need to do to upgrade myself? I don't want to go to the dealership and pay the inflated prices. Any assistance would be great! Thanks in advance!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Quikzilver said:


> I purchased a 2009 E93 a couple weeks ago and it is still running the NAV version from when the car was sold new. Build date on my is 07/16/2009. What all do I need to do to upgrade myself? I don't want to go to the dealership and pay the inflated prices. Any assistance would be great! Thanks in advance!!


PM sent.


----------



## Nickjurek (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi Shawn,
Can you send me the link for the North America maps please . Thanks


----------



## Nickjurek (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi Shawn,
Can you send me the link for the North America maps please . Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nickjurek said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Can you send me the link for the North America maps please . Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## danielhalle (Feb 21, 2017)

*New to the BMW family*

Hi there. I just got a 2012 BMW 328i hard top convertible and noticed its map is outdated > Road map North America Premium 2011i.
Any suggestions on what would be the best upgrade procedure?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

danielhalle said:


> Hi there. I just got a 2012 BMW 328i hard top convertible and noticed its map is outdated > Road map North America Premium 2011i.
> Any suggestions on what would be the best upgrade procedure?
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## Oaker55 (Mar 7, 2014)

Shawn,

Can you send me a link to the latest North American Premium updates?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Oaker55 said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Can you send me a link to the latest North American Premium updates?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Hawk521 (Jul 23, 2015)

My 2017-1 update got stalled after the 4 USB drive updates at "Navigation system starting..." and has stayed there through multiple reboots.

Was pondering the option of installing an older year's version of maps to see if I can at least get the Nav system operational again.

Any thoughts on that?

Obviously I wouldn't have a correct FSC code for the older map. But then, when I now attempt to reinstall the PREMIUM 2017-1 maps it no longer even asks for the FSC code. I suspect it has saved that info from the initial install. But maybe seeing different map files might shake the tree a bit and maybe the problem would fall out!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Hawk521 said:


> My 2017-1 update got stalled after the 4 USB drive updates at "Navigation system starting..." and has stayed there through multiple reboots.
> 
> Was pondering the option of installing an older year's version of maps to see if I can at least get the Nav system operational again.
> 
> ...


FSC Code allows that version or any Previous version to work, and once entered, you do not enter again, so older version would just install without code request.


----------



## Hawk521 (Jul 23, 2015)

Sounds promising. Better than doing nothing. Perhaps it will get my Navigation going again?

I'm off to hunt down a download link for 2016 or earlier PREMIUM maps...


----------



## Hawk521 (Jul 23, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> FSC Code allows that version or any Previous version to work, and once entered, you do not enter again, so older version would just install without code request.


Is there a link where I can download say the PREMIUM 2016-2 version of maps? Installing those would at least give me a small chance that the Navigation system starting... hangup could be corrected..

I found a source, but it limits the free downloads to very slow rates. Appears that it'll take 4-5 days to get all of the files.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Hawk521 said:


> Is there a link where I can download say the PREMIUM 2016-2 version of maps? Installing those would at least give me a small chance that the Navigation system starting... hangup could be corrected..
> 
> I found a source, but it limits the free downloads to very slow rates. Appears that it'll take 4-5 days to get all of the files.


PM sent.


----------



## navio (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Could you send me the link for NEXT 2017-2 Map? (For 2014 535i)

Thx.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

navio said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you send me the link for NEXT 2017-2 Map? (For 2014 535i)
> 
> Thx.


PM sent.


----------



## Moocow01 (Feb 25, 2018)

I have a 2011 X5 50I, and was wondering if I could get an update to my nav?. I currently have 2017.

thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Moocow01 said:


> I have a 2011 X5 50I, and was wondering if I could get an update to my nav?. I currently have 2017.
> 
> thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## SoonerBimmer (Oct 13, 2013)

Can I get updates for 2016 X3?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SoonerBimmer said:


> Can I get updates for 2016 X3?


PM sent.


----------



## pilot1981 (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi,
any news about 2022-2 or 2023 Europe PREMIUM Maps (CIC)?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pilot1981 said:


> Hi,
> any news about 2022-2 or 2023 Europe PREMIUM Maps (CIC)?


Appears to be on a single annual release schedule now, so -2 not expected, and 2023 not released yet.


----------



## pilot1981 (Mar 29, 2014)

anyone have europe premium 2023 version?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pilot1981 said:


> anyone have europe premium 2023 version?


PM sent.


----------

